
In Defense of Chinese Tour Groups - smacktoward
https://medium.com/startup-grind/chinese-tour-groups-suck-9d9d941fd06a
======
gherkinnn
I don’t mind them. They stick to the same three things and leave me alone.
Tourist traps make for excellent containment areas.

